# Lawn Boy engine surges



## larryq22 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a Lawn Boy Silver Series mower, 4-cycle engine, Model 10335. I am using fresh gasoline. Lately the mower has been surging - for example, when I cut the grass it alternately roars with power then idles for a few seconds. If I leave it running while standing still (say on the sidewalk) it does the same thing and eventually it quits running altogether. 

Last season I brought it to a shop and he adjusted the governor (wherever that is) and it worked well. Last week I had to re-insert the spark plug wire into the cable (pierced the rubber shaft until it hit copper.

Any ideas what is wrong or how to fix it?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## coleman mobile (Apr 24, 2009)

do you know what engine it has?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

They use Tecumseh's. It's running lean, carb needs a cleaning and a kit.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the float does not have a pin hole in it


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

I had a lawnmower here that was surging real bad too, it turned out to be a bunch of condensation in the carb, inside the various chambers it has. I had to completely open it, and wash it and let it dry completely. Then when i put it back together, it was perfect.

On the other hand, we have a tractor here that has a governor problem that comes back all the time, so i have to constantly adjust the governor settings, what is perfect one day won't work at all the next day.

So, it could definately be either. Or it could be running lean as suggested. To test this, you'll see that the carb has dual linkage, one is actually connected to the governor, and one is spring loaded off of that one, and connects to the throttle control. With the engine running, carefully grab the rod connected to the governor, and try to hold it perfectly still. If you can get it to run smooth, then it's not a carb problem at all, it's in the governor adjustment.

I've found over the years, it's really hard to do any carb work on these motors with the governor in place, so i usually disconnect them entirely while i'm working on them. Once i have them running like a top, that's when i mess with reconnecting the governor, and setting it is alot simpler when you know the engine is running great. I usually make a little throttle pull handle with a paperclip.


----------



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

If it is a 2cycle you will need to clean intake/exhaust ports.carb an adjust side screw if it have one and airvane or governor.


----------

